# DIS Video Tutorials: PHOTOS, TICKERS, SIGNATURES, AVATARS



## WebmasterWill

More to come, but I figured these would be good to start with.  I'll be recording video tutorials that will help you do some things on the DIS and DISboards with ease.  If you have any ideas for videos that you think would be helpful Let us know!

VIDEO TUTORIALS

_**You can make the videos larger by clicking the bottom right icon in the player._

*Tutorials:*
#1 DIS Ticker Tutorial - How to create custom countdown ticker
#2 How to post a picture on the boards 
#3 How to make a Signature / Avatar from a picture 
#4 For those listen to the DIS Unplugged here is a tutorial on how to record an mp3 for FREE! (voice mails)


Got A Suggestion?


Like the videos? Let us know!


WebmasterWill


----------



## lovetoscrap

You are an awesome guy!

I am making this a sticky!


----------



## HappyCamper87

Thank you Webmaster Will!  All of us non-computer savvy people are very appreciative.  I'm going on my trip Oct 5th and I can't wait to share my food reviews with my fellow DIS Foodies and of course the Fort Fiends.  

Bless you.


----------



## mrsmino413

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kristina

Those are brilliant tutorial videos Will, thank you so much  !


----------



## aspen37

Thanks Will!!!


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Thank you! This is great!


----------



## Genna

im new to the dis just trying to get myself up and running, thank you! Your videos are very helpful


----------



## 2BoysMom

I wish I could give you a  kiss for this!  

I have been on these boards since 2004 , and I could never figure out how to post a pic.  I love the video.  Seeing it in front of my eyes, showed me how easy it really is.

Really appreciate your thought on this.


----------



## iluvwesties

iluvwesties (aka Carol)


----------



## KelliLee702

How do I put one of those really cute countdown markers with my signature?


----------



## SFBayDon

Great job Will, Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Remus

Hey, that was really cool, I knew how to do the pics, but never thought about mp3 voice, coooool!  

Thanks for postin' that.


----------



## WebmasterWill

Glad everyone is finding them helpful.  More to come in the near future!


----------



## WebmasterWill

New Signature / Avatar video is up!


----------



## WendyJersey

WebmasterWill said:


> More to come, but I figured these would be good to start with.  I'll be recording video tutorials that will help you do some things on the DIS and DISboards with ease.  If you have any ideas for videos that you think would be helpful Let us know!
> 
> VIDEO TUTORIALS
> 
> _**You can make the videos larger by clicking the bottom right icon in the player._
> 
> *Tutorials:*
> #1 How to post a picture on the boards
> #2 How to make a Signature / Avatar from a picture
> #2 For those listen to the DIS Unplugged here is a tutorial on how to record an mp3 for FREE! (voice mails)
> 
> Got A Suggestion?
> 
> 
> Like the videos? Let us know!
> 
> 
> WebmasterWill



This was great.  I copied what you said on paper and went on line and posted my first pic about 2 weeks ago.  You made it so easy.  Thank you.


----------



## WebmasterWill

Glad it was helpful!

Will


----------



## Dan Murphy

Those are great, Will, thanks much.  You should add a sticky link on the Tech board http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43  as well as a link in the DIS photo section http://www.wdwinfo.com/pictures.htm  VERY informative and easy to follow.  Thanks.


----------



## Tink & Jack

Will,

Great help. Looking forward to sharing photos. Now I need to fix my avitar. The wife will need to work the signature!  Thanks...


----------



## Tink & Jack

Hey Will,

Avitar looks OK, but need to look at our new signature. Is there a practice board somewhere..? Hate to waste DISer time.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tink & Jack said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> Avitar looks OK, but need to look at our new signature. Is there a practice board somewhere..? Hate to waste DISer time.


http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

And welcome to the DIS, T&J.


----------



## deckhook

many thanks for help....  got count down working


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tink & Jack said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> Avitar looks OK, but need to look at our new signature. Is there a practice board somewhere..? Hate to waste DISer time.



We have a TEST Board where all practicing can be done.  It is with the Technical Board down at he bottom of the main page.  There is also a direct link on the Sticky thread titled TEST Posts.  If you need help finding it send me a PM.


----------



## Tink & Jack

I was trying to add a count down ticker; but i can't figure out how to copy and paste it so it will show up. Can anyone offer some advice as to how to add the ticker? Please and Thanks!!


----------



## WebmasterWill

Its basically the same as adding an image.  There will be some code generated after creating your "ticker".  Grab that code and paste it into your siggy.

remember to use preview!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Also, make sure to use the code labeled as UBBCode or BBCode.  That type is usable here on the DIS.


----------



## Tink & Jack

Thanks for the info; I'll try that


----------



## poohsgirl1202

Thank Tou For The Videos


----------



## ebonyeyes

Thanks this was very helpful!


----------



## stacikristine

SOOOO helpful!   Thanks!  I thought I couldn't add photos bc it says I can't add attachments yet.  Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## ceeliebell

Thanks so much, this really helps.


----------



## amblackmon

Thank you so much for the tutorials!  They are very helpful!


----------



## KaileyInWonderland

GREAT IDEA thank you!


----------



## tessiesevin

HELP WEBMASTERWILL !!!

Trying to custom my avatar with a photo. I have done everything 
step by step but when I try to post it I get an invalied url.  

Any idea why?


----------



## lovetoscrap

tessiesevin said:


> HELP WEBMASTERWILL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to custom my avatar with a photo. I have done everything
> step by step but when I try to post it I get an invalied url.
> 
> Any idea why?



I don't know how often Will checks this.  You will get a quicker response if you post on the Technical Support board at the bottom of the main page.  Without knowing exactly what you are trying to post, the most common problem with Avatars is that that the FILE SIZE is too big, so I suggest you check that first.  And there are people on the Tech board that can help you with that.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Welcome to the DIS, tessiesevin.

Do you have a url for the file?


----------



## tessiesevin

HI Thanks for your help. I used photobucket and downsizes to 100 x 75.
I then tried to copy and paste the direct link that webmasterwill showed 
on his video.


----------



## BMICKEY

Just joined today!  Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Dsnymouse

Where do you find cute pictures for your avitar?


----------



## BigT4187

great idea!!


----------



## DisnLuvr

He thanks dude, this information that you had provided is not only helpful for me but also all the members of this forum


----------



## shewchukj9r

Those are great! Thanks.


----------



## dreamer03

I this a test run I guess. I am planning our first family trip to Disney.  I ahve been many times but my husband has never and of course neither have my children.  I am looking for new tips and ideas to make it the most magical for them that they will want to come back in 2 years.  {Especially him, he is sort of a grump and says once is enough.) He has alotted me 3500.00 dollars from our doorstep in MI and back.  I want a 4 day hopper and to stay at a value resort. Two rooms of course. { My parents will be joining us and carpooling).  Any budgetting help or money saving tips would be helpful.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sherwini

Like the videos? Let us know!


----------



## Disney1591

I don't see any videos.

Never mind. I found the videos.


----------



## kelander

What does it mean when someone says they are making a sticky of something?


----------



## kaytieeldr

As new threads are posted, older threads get pushed down, eventually onto another page - and so are harder to find or less likely to be read.

A "sticky" is a thread that DIS Management program to stay/appear at the top of the page of the given board, on every page.


----------



## *TinkIceCream*

Thanks! This will come in handy!


----------



## Disn3y

^Agree, I have only watched a couple of the videos, but nicely done..


----------



## Poohgirl521

I watched the How to video for uplaoding photos from Photobucket... any thoughts on if it can be done from Snapfish?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Poohgirl521 said:


> I watched the How to video for uplaoding photos from Photobucket... any thoughts on if it can be done from Snapfish?



I don't think you can.  You might ask on our Tech Support board at the bottom of the Main Forums page.


----------



## MyHappyPlaceWDW

I am having trouble getting a count down board to show up on my page. Sorry I dont know much about this stuff. Can anyone help me?


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

MyHappyPlaceWDW said:


> I am having trouble getting a count down board to show up on my page. Sorry I dont know much about this stuff. Can anyone help me?



If you go to the technical thread it will have instructions on how to do that.  It may be that you don't have enough posts yet to add a countdown.  They are just  much better at explaining how to do it than I am.  

Good luck!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning,
Does anyone know why I would keep getting an "invalid file" message when trying to add a custom avatar? I followed the tutorial, which was great help and have no problem adding a photo to my signature, but the 100X75 or even 100X100 photo won't upload as my avatar.

Also, does anyone know where I can find a picture for my signature that shows DVC and the Boardwalk?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cakesnjammom

I would love to see a video on "navigating" thru the site.  I have been wondering if there is a way to sign in and just see the NEW posts from a paticular thread....maybe from my last post to current???

It would really help on meets threads.  Probably a simple step that I do not know!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am locking this thread.  Unfortunately Webmaster Will had to move on from the DIS so there is really no need for any discussion.  All Technical Questions should be posted on our Tech Forum found here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43


----------



## WebmasterWill

I'm Back!



cakesnjammom said:


> I would love to see a video on "navigating" thru the site



Actually thought about doing this one for you all - Any thoughts - I can put together more if you would like


----------



## lovetoscrap

YAY!!  So happy to have you back Will.  This tutorial has been helpful to so many people.

I know that I have had ideas of others we could use, but of course I can't think of them now.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Thanks Will the tutorials were really helpful


----------



## caderi

Nice videos. Thanks
Caderi


----------



## WebmasterWill

I know how helpful they can be as I have learned most of my graphic secrets from video and photo tutorials.  Its just a matter of sitting down and getting them done!


----------



## WebmasterWill

New tutorial added!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Thank you so much Will!  These are so helpful.


----------



## Grace Belly

Thanks for posting this! It is helpful.


----------



## stepdisney

WHERE is my ticker?


----------



## DisneyNDecember

I edited my personal photo on Photobucket to be less than 100x100 in size for my avatar & it keeps telling me the file is too large? What do I do?


----------



## DisneyNDecember

DisneyNDecember said:


> I edited my personal photo on Photobucket to be less than 100x100 in size for my avatar & it keeps telling me the file is too large? What do I do?



Okay, I changed to 50x50 & it is way too small?


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Never mind, I just placed it in my signature & decided to use Bruce the Shark in my Avatar, thanks !!


----------



## Sweepie1

Thanks for all replies. the tutorial video was great.


----------



## edk35

Why is my ticker OFF by a day??? We leave July 11th so that is 3 weeks from today. Why does it have 3 weeks 1 day???? Thanks


----------



## BBQChick

Thanks so much!! These were super helpful.


----------



## Disney_Trippin

Does anyone know why only half my signature shows? When I click edit signature in the control panel it shows the whole thing-completed ticker with list of visit dates. How do I fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Disney_Trippin said:


> Does anyone know why only half my signature shows? When I click edit signature in the control panel it shows the whole thing-completed ticker with list of visit dates. How do I fix this?
> 
> Thanks!



You are only allowed so much vertical space for your signature-- you are exceeding that.  It will show up when you preview but our board software automatically cuts it off when it gets posted.  You need to reduce the amount of things you have or try to put it all together on one or two lines.

You can use our Test Board, found within our Technical Support forum to keep playing with it and figure it out.

ETA:  Try carefully using the backspace to put your ticker code right next to the code for your name with no spaces in between.


----------



## Cindy-rella

WebmasterWill, thanks for the videos!  I have a question.  I am trying to add a customized avatar.  I have the phote cropped and ready on photobucket.  It is under 100x100.  It keeps telling me my remote file is too large.  I don't know what to do next.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Cindy-rella said:


> WebmasterWill, thanks for the videos!  I have a question.  I am trying to add a customized avatar.  I have the phote cropped and ready on photobucket.  It is under 100x100.  It keeps telling me my remote file is too large.  I don't know what to do next.  Any help would be appreciated!



Please post this question on our Technical Support Board.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am going to lock this thread.  

If you want to ask questions or need help with your signature/avatar/photos etc please ask them on our Technical Support Board found at the bottom of our Main Forum Page.  

If you want to Test what you have learned here please use the Test Board found within the Technical Support Forum.


----------

